# Trumpeter



## K Pedals (Jul 13, 2020)

Custom build for a guy on reverb


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 14, 2020)

So clean!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 14, 2020)

You really kicked it up a notch with those Cricut labels.  Looks great.


----------



## Barry (Jul 14, 2020)

Spiffy!


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 15, 2020)

How much did the cricut machine set you back?


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice...very nice indeed


----------



## BeeSharp (Jul 15, 2020)

Super sweet!


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 15, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> How much did the cricut machine set you back?


They’re like $150 on amazon so I ended up paying $200 after getting some vinyl rolls and transfer paper...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks excellent. What do the resistors between the 3pdt and main PCB do?


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 16, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Looks excellent. What do the resistors between the 3pdt and main PCB do?


Nothing just 0 ohm resistors 
Just looks cleaner to me


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 16, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Nothing just 0 ohm resistors
> Just looks cleaner to me



Understood. Yeah I like the look too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 16, 2020)

In the sales world that call it "apparent value."


----------



## cooder (Jul 17, 2020)

Noice!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 18, 2020)

Very nice and clean build as usual!! How's your bone knob range ? Just finished mine and I only notice a change in the last 20%


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 18, 2020)

[snicker]
I'll bet that pot would have a better feel if it was C-taper.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 18, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Very nice and clean build as usual!! How's your bone knob range ? Just finished mine and I only notice a change in the last 20%


Let me check it out


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah it’s the same on mine...
The only thing it affects under 20% is on the sustain...


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 18, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah it’s the same on mine...
> The only thing it affects under 20% is on the sustain...


Thanks for checking!  I used tin can versions of the 2n2907 so I thought maybe I had a issue with mine  all in all the "trumpet" sounds are kinda hard to achieve but even so it's a real good sounding fuzz ! Very versatile


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah I did some research and they say that the hFE on that transistor is 187Hfe but I couldn’t find anything on the other one... so none of the can ones I had measure in that range... I had some MPS2907A that was perfect... and I socketed the other one and tried a bunch of different values and they really didn’t have any affect... I never could get it to sound quite right... or like the real one... but it is a real good sounding fuzz...


----------

